# Privet Hedge



## bamafatboy (Jan 21, 2021)

I have been given some big pieces of Privet Hedge wood, I want to turn some bowls from it, has anyone turned any of this wood. This hedge was 30 years old.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 21, 2021)

Would it be possible for you to post a picture or two of the Privet Hedge wood? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 21, 2021)

You say 'Privet' I thing _Ligustum_ species, which are usually small up north, but down your way....makes me wonder.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 21, 2021)

Privet hedge is a very light colored wood that’s not too exciting, but I haven’t seen any large enough to turn a bowl much wider than a few inches around here. I suspect any figured wood might come from the base of the trunk nearest the ground.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 22, 2021)

With Karl with color and figure. However, I've seen a rootball or two that was big enough, but with the multi-stemmed, shrubby growth characteristic like to be lots of rock inclusions. I have worked with a couple that had some figuring and colors in the root ball.


----------

